
Platform clouds generating more noise than cash - swohns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/20/gartner_platform_cloud_spending/
======
nickbarone
What I find really interesting about the PaaS world is that it's basically DRY
with design-by-composition for hosting - but if doesn't continue in that
direction, I can definitely see the noise failing to lead to substance.

